
Show HN: Get and give advice on specific tech stack decisions - yonasb
https://stackshare.io/feed/advice
======
yonasb
Hey HN! We’ve been quietly testing a new feature on StackShare over the past
year where we let people ask for advice on which tool they should use in a
given scenario. Stack Overflow is the best for programming questions, but they
don’t allow for opinion-based discussions about which tooling to use for
different use cases. HN is great too whenever there happens to be a popular
Ask HN thread related to picking tools, but they're pretty infrequent.

So we built a new experience just for getting Stack Advice! To ask for advice
all you need to do is describe your situation, your constraints, tag the
relevant technologies, and your request gets shared with a network of
thousands of developers that have used the tools you're asking about. There
are some great discussions happening already, over 1,000 advice threads so
far! Would love to hear everyone's feedback :)

